# 7 to 10 days, got yours yet?



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been reading a lot of threads, but so far I have not seen anyone mention a delivery of a 622. My CSR said expect delivery shipment in 7 to 10 days. Nada so far. Has anyone received their receiver yet? Lots of rumors, but sure not much definitive info as yet!:scratch:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

no receiver here, I as told by the CSR that the installer will deliver the VIP622


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

It's because it ain't gonna happen. They are delayed just like it was speculated prior to the release date. Looks like a whole bunch of hype to me.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

My best advice is we are about 14 days away. But this is where speculation, or some say competition,:nono2: can kill the messenger. No matter who he is, no matter where he resides. I would think, that any delay is related to software and ensuring for durability. Come on, is there anyone here who thinks differently. So what if there is a delay, I would think if I was getting ready to fork out the money allot are, I would want a Mercedes, not a Yugo. So please, please, do what ever is needed to get me my Mercedes. I can wait a few extra days. Geez folks, it is only hard earned money you are talking about. What do you want? Instant gratification, or, a receiver with long term reliability and, maybe a few extras. Patience pays off in the end.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Geez folks, it is only hard earned money you are talking about. What do you want? Instant gratification, or, a receiver with long term reliability and, maybe a few extras.


I want both


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

IF it is a hardware issue, then I would say wait and release when it is ready because hardware is much more difficult to "fix" in the field.

BUT, if it is software that they can update remotely... then what's the point in delaying the shipment of the hardware when they are already charging people the $299 when they take the order?

IF the $299 wasn't charged, then I would say wait and charge + ship when ready... but if they are making the customers who order pay now, then ship them a box now.

I'm still debating which way to upgrade, so I haven't ordered yet... but I can understand people who already paid a chunk of change getting antsy.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff McClellan said:


> .... I can wait a few extra days. Geez folks, it is only hard earned money you are talking about. What do you want? Instant gratification, or, a receiver with long term reliability and, maybe a few extras. Patience pays off in the end.


How long you are willing to wait is generally based on your current situation. I have been wanting to upgrade to HD for a good while now. If I was going to do that, I might as well do DVR at the same time. While mulling over the high cost of a 921 the news breaks about the 622 and the new transmission format, basically making it a stupid move to acquire an available receiver/DVR at that point. So, I waited until 2-1 and ordered a 622. I was given a 2-25 install date and so far it has not been rescheduled. But, I also have not received the 7-10 day receiver delivery.

Anyway, at this point I WANT HD. I have waited long enough. Being in the software business, I am accustom to working with things that are not perfect. I would greatly prefer to get my system installed now and enjoy HD while putting up with the software bugs while they are worked out. They will get it right sooner or later. If you currently have an HD/DVR system I can understand your desire to wait. But, I don't!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Then again, I say patience will pay off, and before the end of the month. My friends, you waited this long, can you just hold out a little longer. It will be worth it.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

As far as who brings it, Dow Electronics is where allot of dealers get their supply from. So when the magic time comes, will it make more sense for your dealer to get it from Dow, or for Dish to ship it will all depend on your install date. A friend of mine, who is a dealer, naughty guy, said that some feel the units are shipping to the warehouses, some say none have left. I really don't know, but I will say this again, wait, wait, it will be worth it. Regardless of what you may hear.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I forgot to add, I placed the 622 order about 9:00am on 2-1 but the $299 charge did not quickly appear on my credit card account. It did show up today, so I am taking that as a good sign. Maybe my credit card company is just slow in processing charges...or maybe it just shipped...(well I can hope can't I?).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> IF it is a hardware issue, then I would say wait and release when it is ready because hardware is much more difficult to "fix" in the field.
> 
> BUT, if it is software that they can update remotely... then what's the point in delaying the shipment of the hardware when they are already charging people the $299 when they take the order?


Let's say I was a manufacturer introducing a new 7" screen Internet enabled iPod. Being internet enabled it ships with just enough software to download the real application.

The design works. I've taken it to trade shows and shown it off. And I've set a target to sell it - but something comes up.

If it is a hardware issue could be a real pain. It is best when a unit leaves QC at the factory and remains untouched. Assembly lines are designed to take parts and funnel them efficiently into a whole. Fixes are rarely efficient. It would probably be better to play leapfrog and get the next batch out of the factory to the dealers and customers *IF* it were a hardware issue. As long as the factory starts cranking out good ones I would not let a hardware issue holding shipment.

If it's a software issue I have a different pain. Do I ship them but refuse to let people download the 'real application' so their new toy has to sit in the box or do I let them download a sorta working 'real application' and live with the bugs? First impressions are important. Say it was a major problem - such as a flickering and rolling display. Would I want the first customers getting units with such a glitch? Would you want the first reviews to have the line "once they get it working"?

Nope. I'd probably hold back in either case. No 7" iPod for anyone until I'm sure the experience will be positive. A tough decision.

The catastrophic issue would be finding out after tweaking the software for a few weeks that the problem is in the hardware. If my iPods were still in the warehouse I could still fix them. If I'd sent them out I would have to do a recall. It's obvious that holding back my iPods until I was sure I had it right would be better.

I don't know how this relates to E* ... but that's what I would do if I were making 7" iPods (other than being sued by Apple for using their trade mark).


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

My story:

Ordered 2/1 at 7:00 AM EST
Told it would ship to me in 7-10 days as specially authorized by a supervisor.
Credit charge charge already shows on my credit card account.

Called Customer service today;

Call #1- CSR with mediocre English skills. Not shipped yet, will be brought by installer, "we won't ship it because it is too fragile to set up" Must be "professionally installed". What about the special authorization I received to ship first when I ordered it? "We're sorry, we never ship the units first". Install date is still 2/25. But I want to be able to watch the Olypmpics in HD.....

Call #2 1 minute later- CSR who spoke English better. "Hold on..." "It is in transit and you should have it in 7-10 days." Still scheduled for "professional installation" on 2/25.

Now I know what you guys mean about CSR roulette. I know no more now than before I called the first rep today.

BTW, will I get component cables with the install? I need an extra set since I will be adding a signal sensing component video switch. Or should I just go buy a decent set since the 622 ones are crappy quality....


----------



## csschrot (May 2, 2003)

Well I talked to my sales rep in Denver Echo and they only plan on getting 40 or so in the first shipment. Also echo in Chicgo is normally the first to get any. I say you will be *well* into March before anything with decent numbers happens to ship. It won't be anywhere close to the 10,000 I read in another post a week or so ago here.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

csschrot said:


> Well I talked to my sales rep in Denver Echo and they only plan on getting 40 or so in the first shipment. Also echo in Chicgo is normally the first to get any. I say you will be *well* into March before anything with decent numbers happens to ship. It won't be anywhere close to the 10,000 I read in another post a week or so ago here.


Yep.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just called dish to confirm they are shipping my 622, and the CSR said yes it will be here in 7-10 days!!???

Cross your fingers, Jason


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

No non-beta firmware spooling yet but I think the hardware would be in warehouses if there wasnt a hardware issue as well. My local rep said the first shipment is supposed to go out Friday but its not a lot for the whole country. Maybe 250 people or so will get lucky. Most of us will get to wait. His best guess was late February or March. My install was moved from 2/17 to 2/27 with potential to slide more.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

scooby2 said:


> No non-beta firmware spooling yet but I think the hardware would be in warehouses if there wasnt a hardware issue as well. My local rep said the first shipment is supposed to go out Friday but its not a lot for the whole country. Maybe 250 people or so will get lucky. Most of us will get to wait. His best guess was late February or March. My install was moved from 2/17 to 2/27 with potential to slide more.


I suppose its possible that they could have an issue that they aren't sure if it is hardware or software... and while they might *think* it is software, until they get it working they don't want to have a bunch of hardware in the field that they might not be able to fix.

Mind you this is rampant speculation on my part as I have no secret inner knowledge nor have I placed an order for anything myself just yet. I'm still sitting on the fence.

The only part I can really chime in on is... if I had ordered and already been charged the $299, I completely understand those folks having a problem if their install date gets pushed out. I wouldn't be a happy camper if I were paying for something that I wasn't sure when I was going to get it.... so I understand that complaint.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> Let's say I was a manufacturer introducing a new 7" screen Internet enabled iPod. Being internet enabled it ships with just enough software to download the real application.
> 
> The design works. I've taken it to trade shows and shown it off. And I've set a target to sell it - but something comes up.
> 
> ...


I'd say you made a perfectly sound case for delaying shipment of what I would estimate to be the thousands of orders for the 622 that Dish has taken. However, I cannot imagine anything that justifies the company taking funds from thousands of people in advance, probably *well in advance*, perhaps *weeks in advance*, of sending one single box out the door. Can anyone?

Where I come from, there IS a term for this kind of business practice and it's not fair trade  . And btw, the practice is neither illegal nor is it against any merchant agreement with the credit card issuers. I checked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm no lawyer, but what is being paid is a 'lease upgrade fee' - it's not listed as the purchase of any equipment or service - it is just a fee for upgrading to a 622 lease.

I'm also curious just how many 622s have been requested by customers. Never forget that we live in a bubble of technology buffs. Many on the bleeding edge. We're not typical subscribers.


----------



## ronjohn (Feb 2, 2006)

Even if it is a "Lease Upgrade Fee", I have not been upgraded yet. Also, the CSR said they would put a $1 hold on my card and charge the $299 when it was installed. I'm not super excited because hopefully I will have mine before I have to pay the CC company, but it is not a very professional way of doing business.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

And whether one or 1million have actually been ordered, and thus prematurely billed, is irrelevant.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It's common to do a 'pre-auth' and then do the actual charge later. Perhaps what some are seeing is the 'pre-auth'.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been charged the whole enchilada.


----------



## ronjohn (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, they said they would charge the $1, but they charged the $299 instead.


----------



## foojay (Feb 6, 2006)

I dunno but seeing how Dish has dropped the ball in getting the units in the hands of the installers, the $299 upgrade fee, and the 18 month commitment has pretty made up my mind to suspend my account and go with Comcast.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Which brings up another question... For those of us being prematurely billed for something we have not seen and do not know when we will see, does the 18 month commitment start the same day as the credit card is billed?


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

ronjohn said:


> Well, they said they would charge the $1, but they charged the $299 instead.


They charge the $1 to verify your account (in my case it was my bank account) and then they credit back that $1. The charge for the 622 was on my bank account that morning for the entire amount.

Waiting for the 21st!


----------



## ronjohn (Feb 2, 2006)

I understand the $1 for verification. The point is that the CSR said that the $299 would be charged after the 622 was installed. That is obviously not the case. Like I said being charged ahead of time is not too big a deal as long as it is installed this month. I will pay my CC balance when I get the bill. What bothers me is that the CSRs say one thing, and the company does something different.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

ronjohn said:


> I understand the $1 for verification. The point is that the CSR said that the $299 would be charged after the 622 was installed. That is obviously not the case. Like I said being charged ahead of time is not too big a deal as long as it is installed this month. I will pay my CC balance when I get the bill. What bothers me is that the CSRs say one thing, and the company does something different.


Same here and I couldn't agree with you more. I too was charged the whole amount on 2/2, well in advance of the install date which got pushed back to Feb 21st. I am not complaining much but maybe next week I might make that token call or not for fear of speaking to the CSR Black Hole. :nono2:


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

When I think about this prematurely billing, I think of the dozens of online retailers I've patronized over the past couple of years. Not one of them charged me for anything until it was shipped. And I have ordered a large number of CDs and DVDs well in advance of their release date.

Like I said earlier... there IS a term for this kind of business practice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've also seen charges come through on my card that disappered a week later and reappeared when the thing I bought shipped.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

ronjohn said:


> Well, they said they would charge the $1, but they charged the $299 instead.


Ditto here. I'm supposed to get a "professional" install on the 25th. If no one shows, I must question the logic and ethics of charging me well in advance for vaporware.

Also, I see a discrepancy in the last few posts where some of us have been told the receiver will ship while others are told that the installer shall bring it with them. I'm in the latter group.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

I think you're missing the point James. From the perspective of the individual, it doesn't matter how many people are being prematurely billed. If it's happening to a single person, it's wrong. From the perspevtive of DN, it does in fact matter. One or two people could not generate sufficient monies for sufficient time periods to make undertaking such a scheme worthwhile. Hundreds or even thousands would. No, strike that. Hundreds or even thousands will.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

moman19 said:


> Ditto here. I'm supposed to get a "professional" install on the 25th. If no one shows, I must question the logic and ethics of charging me well in advance for vaporware.
> 
> Also, I see a discrepancy in the last few posts where some of us have been told the receiver will ship while others are told that the installer shall bring it with them. I'm in the latter group.


I think you're part of the latter group because you haven't attempted to confirm. Once you do, you'll be part of both groups. And the more often you "confirm", the more true that will become .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bluewolverine said:


> I think you're missing the point James. From the perspective of the individual, it doesn't matter how many people are being prematurely billed. If it's happening to a single person, it's wrong. From the perspevtive of DN, it does in fact matter. One or two people could not generate sufficient monies for sufficient time periods to make undertaking such a scheme worthwhile. Hundreds or even thousands would. No, strike that. Hundreds or even thousands will.


I believe you may be missing the point. Seeing a charge listed on your account MAY be a pre-auth and not an actual completion. The pre-auth is like a 'credit check' to make sure that the amount will clear with the completion being when the money actually is taken. Pre-auths make it look like your card has been charged but the money doesn't transfer until the completion.

As I noted above -- It's common to have an immediate pre-auth and a later completion. I've seen a few that when the completion didn't come in a few days the charges fell off.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I'm no lawyer, but what is being paid is a 'lease upgrade fee' - it's not listed as the purchase of any equipment or service - it is just a fee for upgrading to a 622 lease.
> 
> I'm also curious just how many 622s have been requested by customers. Never forget that we live in a bubble of technology buffs. Many on the bleeding edge. We're not typical subscribers.


I suspect your guess is probably a good one, that there isn't a huge number of customers feeling this pain right now... but if I were one of them, I'd start to get antsy.

I am understanding of gliches and snafus and technical reasons for perhaps delays... and that's all good with me. What wouldn't be good is if I was charged for something today, then told tomorrow that it wasn't coming for 3 more weeks.

I figured they could get around any credit card agreements by saying they are just billing for a service and not charging for the item itself... but still, on the customer service side of things it isn't friendly to take money now and give the service later... and even worse if there is an actual delay that moves people's install dates out.

Not much actual real public info from Dish on the matter... so I wouldn't jump on any particular bandwagon just yet myself... but I know one thing I'm weighing in making my upgrade decision is whether I can budget the $299 right now and get the DVR vs just taking the $49 path and getting the new channels... so if I decided to pay the $299, I wouldn't want to pay that extra $250 now for a receiver and channels I couldn't view for another month.

I wouldn't mind waiting... as long as I wasn't paying for it until it was actually on the way.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I believe you may be missing the point. Seeing a charge listed on your account MAY be a pre-auth and not an actual completion. The pre-auth is like a 'credit check' to make sure that the amount will clear with the completion being when the money actually is taken. Pre-auths make it look like your card has been charged but the money doesn't transfer until the completion.
> 
> As I noted above -- It's common to have an immediate pre-auth and a later completion. I've seen a few that when the completion didn't come in a few days the charges fell off.


The downside to pre-auths.... is that many credit card companies (perhaps all?) count these against your available credit anyway since they could be authorized.

For instance, if you have a $350 available credit... and Dish does the pre-auth for $299, then even though you aren't charged it yet, your available credit is down to $51 so your credit card company might reject a $75 actual charge that comes through.

For people close to their limit, the pre-auth can cause problems... especially in cases where companies do more than one pre-auth even if they only formally authorize one charge... stacked pre-auths can eat your available credit away from other transactions. Seen it happen to myself and others when my credit was tighter than it is now.


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

James Long said:


> I believe you may be missing the point. Seeing a charge listed on your account MAY be a pre-auth and not an actual completion. The pre-auth is like a 'credit check' to make sure that the amount will clear with the completion being when the money actually is taken. Pre-auths make it look like your card has been charged but the money doesn't transfer until the completion.
> 
> As I noted above -- It's common to have an immediate pre-auth and a later completion. I've seen a few that when the completion didn't come in a few days the charges fell off.


Its an actual charge. Transaction date 2/1/06 w/ post date of 2/3/06. ONE TIME/DISH NETWORK - $349.98.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Worst case is if the company making the charge doesn't submit the completion correctly. You get hit by a pre-auth and then the real charge. If the CC company doesn't recognize the charge as the same purchase they can reject the real charge and really mess things up.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

scooby2 said:


> Its an actual charge. Transaction date 2/1/06 w/ post date of 2/3/06. ONE TIME/DISH NETWORK - $349.98.


I know what a pre-authorization is (it's actually a guarantee from the credit provider that regardless of whether I do or do not pay my bills, the card issuer will pay the merchant). That is not the case, at least not for me. It is an ACTUAL Charge. I've confirmed this with my card issuer. The only way I don't get billed for this is if Dish issues a corresponding credit  - and that certainly aint gonna happen.

So hundreds of people sending Dish hundreds of dollars before they do anything equals a scheme. But then again, as the man said, I'm no lawyer...

James, you seem very determined to defend an indefensible action. So what about the question regarding the 18 month commitment? Any "insight" on that???


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I also was told there would be a $1 initial credit card "verification" but have been billed the $299. I agree this is poor business policy to nickle and dime the customer....

OTOH, I'm excited that this may indicate the package is on the way. So I won't complain, unless they bump back my install date---then I'll insist they credit me until delivery.


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

i bought mine from dn. i am not leasing. they charged me the full amount the day i ordered it. it is not an authorization, it has been charged to my account. i think this is bs. it should not be charged until the unit ships, or the installer brings me my unit. this is a bs move on dn. i am wondering why i have come ack to them. hopefully all goes well. i have a appointment for install on the 21st.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I think we are going a little bit overboard on this. If I buy a new house to be built, I place a sizable down payment on something that hasn't even been created. Or I have paid for 2 PS-2 games that are not due out until the spring. Does it make me mad that EBGames has charged my card. No. This whole thing isn't unique to just Dish. And the reality is, your time for enjoying this new receiver is getting close. Just my 2 cents on this whole take.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

On my AT&T MasterCard on-line billing statement for the past several days:

*02/01/06 02/01 ONE TIME/DISH NETWORK 800-333-3474 CO $299.99*

Sure looks like a permanent charge to me. My billing cycle ends 2/13. Wanna bet it will be on the paper bill and in my hand due to be paid before my install date of 2/25?


----------



## csschrot (May 2, 2003)

JL. A Pre auth doesn not show in the line by line statement of the CC. You will only notice that your availble credit is lower. If you see it as a line in your statement then it is a charge to the card. 

So if anyone is seeing something in the line by line statement where online or printed then DISH did charge your CC.


----------



## focusmold (Jun 21, 2004)

I actually pulled up my Dish Network Online Account and 2/1 I had a 299 credit on my Dish account and they charged my credit card Then my bill posted on 2/6 and it subtracted from my credit. So I decided I would let my 299 credit pay my bill till I see my 622. Just my .02 cents worth..


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> I think we are going a little bit overboard on this. If I buy a new house to be built, I place a sizable down payment on something that hasn't even been created. Or I have paid for 2 PS-2 games that are not due out until the spring. Does it make me mad that EBGames has charged my card. No. This whole thing isn't unique to just Dish. And the reality is, your time for enjoying this new receiver is getting close. Just my 2 cents on this whole take.


I used to work for a catalog company and in most places it is illegal to charge the credit card unless the merchandise is ready for shipment or has been shipped. That being said it easy for Dish to say that the recievers are ready to ship but since they require professional install they won't be delivered until closer to the install date to avoid the potential for damage. The company I worked for sold mainly gift items, they would charge the credit cards immediately even though the item may not ship for weeks since the customer wanted it there on a certain date. They could do this since technically they could have shipped it the same day.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've also been charged the $299 and it's not a pre-authorization. I was surprised. Since I use credit card autopay, I didn't expect to have to pay in advance. When I pointed this out to the CSR he said he didn't have access to credit card autopay information and would need a credit card. I still expected I wouldn't be billed until installation and he said nothing to make me think otherwise. I wouldn't mind the immediate billing so much if they'd met the original installation date of Feb. 9, but now it's pushed back to Feb. 23. I'll get the credit card bill before the installation. And I suspect if I protest the credit card charge I risk having E* cancel my install. It's a shabby way to treat any customer but especially one who already uses automatic payment.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> I believe you may be missing the point. Seeing a charge listed on your account MAY be a pre-auth and not an actual completion.


A pre-auth should never show up on your account as an actual charge. At the very most, IF they place a hold on those funds, your available credit will simply appear less than you expected.

I am one of those folks who Dish absolutely fully charged ahead of time. The charge was initiated Feb 1 and cleared my account as a completed transaction Feb 3. This is no pre-auth and this is not a simple hold on the funds. This money has been fully in E*s hands for 5 days.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, and the government has been holding my money all year until I get my tax refund.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Yep, and the government has been holding my money all year until I get my tax refund.


That's what W4 forms are for!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Yep, and the government has been holding my money all year until I get my tax refund.


That is totally different. If you are getting a large return then you have not set up your deductions correctly. That is like giving an interest free loan to the government AND it is your choice. That is not the case for this situation.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> I think we are going a little bit overboard on this. If I buy a new house to be built, I place a sizable down payment on something that hasn't even been created. Or I have paid for 2 PS-2 games that are not due out until the spring. Does it make me mad that EBGames has charged my card. No. This whole thing isn't unique to just Dish. And the reality is, your time for enjoying this new receiver is getting close. Just my 2 cents on this whole take.


'course when I bought my new-construction house, I knew it wasn't built yet and was ok with the down payment as it was a show of faith that I wasn't going to bolt once they lay down the foundation.

I also pre-buy movies at a local video store so that I get an extra discount. It is a conscious choice I make to get a better price, so I'm ok with that too.

I may also agree to pay $299 in advance if I was told in advance when my install/delivery date would be and I was ok with that delay.

But I understand the folks who either were explicitly told they were not going to be charged until delivery OR have had their dates rescheduled not being happy. That's a slightly different situation in my mind than knowingly paying in advance.

Mind you, I do think some things get blown out of proportion and the sky is falling way too often around here  But this is a situation I can understand people taking issue with.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The sky is falling?? when were how?? any answers??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Mind you, I do think some things get blown out of proportion and the sky is falling way too often around here  But this is a situation I can understand people taking issue with.


The Chicken Little attitude is probably my biggest tune out. It is television not the end of the world.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

has anyone bothered to call and say "hey, it's illegal to charge my CC before you ship the unit to my house or the installer. Please remove the charge from my CC until such time as the 622 is actually on it's way to me." or something like that ?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It isn't illegal to charge before you ship. Really bad, but not against the law.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Still have not seen any real justification for what Dish is doing here. Nothing beyond the old reliable falling sky or it's only tv defenses of course. But these are the arguments of someone who either can no longer attempt to rationalize such questionable (albeit perfectly legal) business practices, or answers the question of what is right vs what is wrong in terms of whether or how much it effects them personally.

Nor have I seen any answers, or even speculation for that matter, as to when the 18 month commitment starts (3rd time posing the question in this thread). Given everything else that's happened with this receiver, I'm betting it begins the day its installed.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

STOP IT Dish have the VIP622 now out for installtation and in two to six days we will have post from the lucky ones who have their Vip622 up. lso local retailers will have the VIP622 on 2/13/06.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> STOP IT Dish have the VIP622 now out for installtation and in two to six days we will have post from the lucky ones who have their Vip622 up. lso local retailers will have the VIP622 on 2/13/06.


So you are ok with all this all long as you have a promise that something will happen? Sorry - ever better than that - will happen soon??? :lol:

If that's the case, *what can I sell you*? I have an almost brand new vehicle... I'll sell it you for only $100. Just send me a check


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> The sky is falling?? when were how?? any answers??


Film at 11


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, I am going on a well needed vacation until this unit ships. Hopefully soon for all you good deserving customers out there. Its funny, today I was thinking about something my Dad once told me, and I try to live by it. It was something about, " Don't bite the hand that feeds you,".:sure: For some odd reason it just popped into my head. See you guys soon, with a 622 forum that has some real informative moderators that can assist you with all questions and information you may need. Kind of like the good old days with Mark and the 942 forum. Be good and remember, families come first before DBS.


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

enjoy, Jeff! We'll worry for you!

I have to admit, I've had nothing but positive dealings with Dish. This whole thing is an act of faith for me, but can't help wondering (that's why I started this thread!). I can still find, then, nobody has received theirs?


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

I know its just been released and many people are still waiting for an install, but has anyone actually had it installed and gotten a chance to test it out? I'm dying to read actual reviews of the 622. What is the interface like, how good is the pq, is the box slow or fast, is the program guide well designed, you know all that good stuff? Has anyone, even a dealer or general customer actually fired up one of thse bad boys. I'm wondering if all of the excitement is warranted, I know lots of people have been waiting for this HD dvR and I really wanna know if its a homerun or just a dud? 

Anyone have any info?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

mya23rd said:


> I know its just been released and many people are still waiting for an install, but has anyone actually had it installed and gotten a chance to test it out? I'm dying to read actual reviews of the 622. What is the interface like, how good is the pq, is the box slow or fast, is the program guide well designed, you know all that good stuff? Has anyone, even a dealer or general customer actually fired up one of thse bad boys. I'm wondering if all of the excitement is warranted, I know lots of people have been waiting for this HD dvR and I really wanna know if its a homerun or just a dud?
> 
> Anyone have any info?


The silence is deafening and speaks for itself.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The calm before the storm?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> The calm before the storm?


Ha ha. We hope..... :lol:


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

I just checked my balance on line and found I had a credit.
The $299 charged to my CC was credited to my account.


----------



## Merovingian (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it just me or are these they charged my CC arguments annoying?

No one forced you at gun point to order the 622. You knew the charges before you ordered and you pretty much knew it was going to be mid to late February.

If some of you people were so concerned about the $299 charge you could have just not ordered it, waited until everyone on here received there's, and finally placed your order.

Think of it as a pre-order you paid up front to be one of the first's on the list. If you don't like it cancel your order and wait until they are in stock, otherwise deal with it  

I personally think some of you are just looking for something to complain about right now since you need to wait a couple weeks for your 622. The $299 charge is just the easiest thing to whine about at the moment


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Merovingian said:


> Is it just me or are these they charged my CC arguments annoying?


Dang, then I misread bobr. I thought he said he found that the $299 that had been charged had been credited back. The Pollyanna in me said DISH was doing the right thing. Now you've brought me back to reality and realized a CSR canceled the wrong guy's order and that is why bobr now has a credit. :lol:


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

1) I have never complained about being charged up front.
2) I was just trying to inform everyone that it looks like the charge is being credited.
3) My order has not been canceled.

*Merovingian* u are one of the reasons I don't post many msgs.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bobr said:


> 1) I have never complained about being charged up front.
> 2) I was just trying to inform everyone that it looks like the charge is being credited.
> 3) My order has not been canceled.
> 
> *Merovingian* u are one of the reasons I don't post many msgs.


I have seen this more than once. Everytime I do something with Dish that is billed against a card, my card payment is shown as a credit on my Dish bill, then the equipment charge is shown on my bill as a seperate line item when it is actually charged against my account. This appears to be a Dish SOP.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

bobr said:


> I just checked my balance on line and found I had a credit.
> The $299 charged to my CC was credited to my account.


Was that credit seen on your on-line Dish account (expected) of your on-line credit card account (not expected). Do you mean a refund was issued to your credit card account? My MasterCard still shows the 299.99 charge that posted on 2/1/06.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The real question is whether any 622s will ship before the next Charlie Chat!

..Doyle


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

I ordered like everyone else on the 1st and was told I would receive my 622 in 7-10 days. Today I called to get the shipping numbers to track. The CSR said the the intaller would bring it on the 18th. Seems strange since I asked to have it shipped to me at work and the CSR took the address. I called the installer and they only have the dish 1000 on the work order, and that Dish will have to send the 622. I call Dish back and told them what I was told. They called the installer and said yes the 622 is set to be shipped to me, but as of yet *"NONE"* of the 622's have left the warehouse yet. She did say that if my unit is not delivered by next Wed. they would overnite one to me...YEA RIGHT....


----------



## RonS (Feb 3, 2006)

I am currently scheduled for installation on Sunday. I spoke today with my local retailer. He said that as of today the units had not been released. 

If they are released tomorrow (Friday) then he will pick mine up from the local warehouse and installation will take place. If they are not released then I will be waiting until they are released like all of us here and have to reschedule my install.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

Dag
The credit was put on my Dish account.
So when my 622 is shipped I assume my CC will be charged $299 and I will have a credit on my dish bill.
I guess there is more then 1 way to get you to pay in advance for dish service.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

After reading all of the horror stories about getting the vip-622 I decided to call my installer to make sure my Monday Feb. 13th install date was still on schedule and they told me after looking at my account that the receiver has been shipped but could not understand if it was shipped to them or me so I called dish and the helpful csr investigated and told me that it had indeed shipped and it has been shipped to me and I should see it tomorrow or Saturday and the installer would be bringing dish 1000 with them. I played the roulette routine and got the same answer again. So hopefully I will be set to go for Monday...


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Merovingian said:


> Is it just me or are these they charged my CC arguments annoying?


It's just you. :rotfl:

Honestly, though, I think most of us are just a little peeved because the CSR's told us that they would NOT charge until the unit is installed. I wouldn't really care otherwise, but to be specifically told one thing and then have the other thing done makes me lose confidence in Dish...like what else may be incorrect that I was told?


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Distribution centers supposedly had 250 of them today. Guess the next few days we will know for sure.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Great. I had a voicemail today from Dish that my install date has been moved from Feb 16th to March 4th. Well, I wont be in town that week, so now its been moved out to March 18th. 

Thanks Dish Network for getting us excited about finally getting an affordable HD DVR and then postponing the release.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

Crap, i just called to get an idea when mine might show up (7 days in), they told me that there was a "glitch" and the order, while having been charged to my CC, hadn't been *entered*, meaning "back of the line!". He did say they'd try to get me one within 4-5 days, but my "install" got knocked back to March 7th instead of two weeks from now. The guy, while nice, was clearly Indian and we could barely understand each other. Apparently, there is a $25 credit for sending back old receivers. However, the HD in my 721 is worth well more than $25, so I guess it gets gutted. They couldn't tell me the name of the installer, but they could tell me that his schedule was so deep that March 7th and *only* March 7th was the day. I said "well, you might as well send him home early because I'll be setting up the equipment on my own, no matter how long it takes". 

I have to say, for all the things that Dish does right, it does a lot of fecking things really fecking WRONG.


----------



## bobbyc03 (Jul 21, 2005)

My wife called to check on the status of our 622 shipment, and ours got cancelled. They never bothered to let us know. Their excuse was that there was a computer glitch Feb 1st and many 622 orders got cancelled. I was scheduled for feb 20th and now it is mar 6th.

We did ask if the 622 gets shipped to us or the installer, and they said it gets shipped to us.

I don't think there was any computer glitch. I think the hardware isn't going to be ready (for most people) this month.
Bob C


----------



## blizoozz (Jan 16, 2006)

IT IS HERE!!! --- NOT!!!

I was told multiple times that the 622 will be sent to me and had been sent. I got home last night and a dish receiver box was setting on my porch. What excitement!!! It is here!!!! But reality set in when it was an empty box with an RA number to send back my old receiver. I will not be sending one back, and I told the CSR that when I ordered.


I ordered early on Feb. 1 and was originally scheduled for 2-11 that was bumped to 3-4. I was charged on my CC the 299 and that shows as a credit on my dish bill, I pay yearly and when the receiver is installed my account will be debited. CSR last night said there was no way to change the CC charge.


I have not really ever been displeased by Dish in the past, but for them to charge me over a month in advance for a receiver I do not have and send the box requesting the old receiver before the new one is installed is not good business practice in my opinion. The CSR stated that sending the box is automatic, but if someone is not sending one back, then why spend the money to send it. 

I have checked into all options in my area about changing my service (need two HD receivers) and Dish still is the best deal for the money here, so I guess I am staying and really hope that the confusion/wait is worth it. I think it will be.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

blizoozz said:


> IT IS HERE!!! --- NOT!!!
> 
> I was told multiple times that the 622 will be sent to me and had been sent. I got home last night and a dish receiver box was setting on my porch. What excitement!!! It is here!!!! But reality set in when it was an empty box with an RA number to send back my old receiver. I will not be sending one back, and I told the CSR that when I ordered.
> 
> ...


Gosh....At least you got a BOX!!!
I've called 3 times in as many weeks to get E* to send a box and label so I can send back my 811 after installing a 411....STILL NO BOX(es)!! Finally got a CSR to say she'd send out just a return label for the 811 box I DO have...I'm afraid I'm gonna get billed for the 811 if it doesn't get back to them in short order...It's been almost a month since I got the 411!!:nono2:


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

blizz, keep in mind, you called at the most hectic time when the CSR's didn't know how to handle things yet. lots of changes happened 2/1 

likely the csr didn't even know how to note there wasn't a tradein happening. gotta be ready for roadbumps if you wanna be first in line


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm kind of afraid to call and check on my order...it seems that they use the opportunity to change everyone's order. I'm going to wait a while and see if they call me...otherwise, I hope the 2/25 install is still on...


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

I got an "empty" box also, I initially thought someone had intercepted my shipment & hijacked my 622! Talk about highs & lows!

Still scheduled for 2/21:whatdidid , and this is the 10th day....? C'mon, *SOMEBODY* has to have received theirs...?


----------



## litefoot sr (Nov 24, 2005)

Good news. I just checked on my installation date. So far it's still a go for 2/25. And they said my 622 is in transit, due to my home on Monday the 13th. I'm crossing my fingers. X


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I got my empty box in the mail today. At least Dish didn't have any problems with that part of the 622 order.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

politico31 said:


> I got an "empty" box also, I initially thought someone had intercepted my shipment & hijacked my 622! Talk about highs & lows!
> 
> Still scheduled for 2/21:whatdidid , and this is the 10th day....? C'mon, *SOMEBODY* has to have received theirs...?


I just got back from a trip and experienced the exact same thing! I was so excited that my 622 was here and then I picked the box up and it was empty! My first thought was that someone had stolen it while I was out of town.:eek2:

Then I saw on the side of the box that it was for returning my old reciever. I haven't called about my install date yet, but I am guessing that getting the empty box is at least a sign that they haven't lost my order . . .


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

What model receiver are all you guys returning to dish? I'm assuming it was a leased receiver? Seeing as how the $200 "rebate" hasn't gone into effect, I wouldn't think anyone is returning a 921 or 942....right?


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

I ordeded my 622 on the first at 6 am central time. I was schedualled for installation on the 21st of Feb. My credit card was charged the $299.99 on the 3rd. I was fortunate to save the phone number of the local service office. If I ignored all the prompts to call 800-333- dish I eventually get to a press 1 for customer service and a person answers. I told him I had ordered a new 622 and wanted to tell him I could be available for earlier installation if he had a cancellation. He was very helpful was very open to the idea. He asked it I had the unit. I told him no I was told you would bring it. He said absolutely not. The 622s were all going to be shipped direct. So I called dish back and was told that was incorrect the installer would bring it. I did not want to wait until the 21st to get this straightened out and then go to the back of the installation line. So I hung up called in again and asked the second csr if my unit had been shipped. She also informed me that the unit would be brought by the installation team. So I called the local office again. He was emphatic. He said "tell those CSRs to read their email" He said I should ask for a supervisor if I get the same answer a 3rd time. So I called dish back again and insisted the csr check with a supervisor and lo and behold was told this time that he units are shipped direct. Yea! now we are getting somewhere! I pressed and pressed and pressed for information about when my unit was shipped and all they would say is 7 to 10 business days after you placed your order. So today is the 7th working day and no unit. I called dish and talked to a CSR and a supervisor and was told that absolutely the installers would bring the unit. So now I dont know what to believe. I will call the local office in the morning and see if they have any 622s


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I received the dreaded call tonight at 8:30pm EST. Rescheduled from the 15th to the 23rd because of "shipping problems". Not too bad. At least it wasn't March.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

You know it seems all these people that had shipments sent all received an empty box and I think thats what most will be getting next week. IMO it is in E* best intrest to have these boxes "professionally" installed. Considering it is a dual tuner HD DVR that is LEASED and their responsibility if it fails I see very very few people getting the actual receiver in the mail. JMHO.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A professional install would probably be a good idea - it would save the panic calls to CSRs talking everyone through their mistakes over the phone.

Of course the professional installers will need some experience too.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

Gee, could they handle this any worse? Way to go, Charlie!


----------



## Error_message (Feb 11, 2006)

I placed the order on 02/06/2006 and was told that the Installer
would have the reciver. 
The install date is 02/28/2006 and I was Charged the 299 up front.


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

Charged $449 on 2/1. Cycle closes on 2/20. Install scheduled 2/25 (triple checked). Bill due 3/14. The wait? Priceless.
622, 625, 121 superdish & a 300 looking at 61.5, 110, 119 & 121.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm just pissed off because my install was pushed back 2 weeks because of *their* mistake. I even asked "are you *sure* you entered my order" and they claim now that they "had a glitch". And I'm paying for that glitch......WHY?


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmmmm. Still no one?


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

billyfury said:


> So now I dont know what to believe.


I talked to the local dish office again Saturday morning. I spoke to the manager. He confirmed that the 622s are shipped direct by dish. He has had no 662s, does not have any 622s and does not expect any 622s. He also confirmed that he has done a half a dozen 622 installations. So there must be some out there. I called dish back 4th time on Sat and the CSR this time told me that indeed dish will be sending the unit direct to my house. My day 7 is the 13th so maybe by thursday, I shall have an install. Thank goodness for this board!!!

billyfury


----------



## Skullyboy (Feb 6, 2006)

I have an install date of 2/28 and the CSR told me that the 622 would ship to my house (she offered to send it to a business address, but I think that was to save them money). I have read that others were told that it would ship to the installer so I'm confused. What is the real story? 

Boneboy


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

They are supposedly sending mine directly to me as well. However, what I can't understand is why they are saying it will be here in a few days, but I can't have it installed until mid March. Why would they do that?


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

John Ashman said:


> They are supposedly sending mine directly to me as well. However, what I can't understand is why they are saying it will be here in a few days, but I can't have it installed until mid March. Why would they do that?


See if you can find a local phone number for the dish net service office. I was able to find that number in my area. I called them and they said call us as soon as you get the shipment and we can probably fit you in sooner than your appointment. This has worked for me in the past. I have already talked to them and intend to do it this time, if the unit ever shows up.

billyfury


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

John Ashman said:


> They are supposedly sending mine directly to me as well. However, what I can't understand is why they are saying it will be here in a few days, but I can't have it installed until mid March. Why would they do that?


It is possible that local installers in your area are all booked-up until then.

It is also possible that this was a security-blanket scheduled date, and as others have suggested you may be able to call when you have your new receiver and get the installer to come to you sooner for the installation.

I suppose its also possible that they are out of Dish1000s and/or second dishes to install for the 61.5 or 129 and that could factor into things as well.

Hopefully it all works out for you though and you are able to get an earlier date if your receiver comes sooner!


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> What model receiver are all you guys returning to dish? I'm assuming it was a leased receiver? Seeing as how the $200 "rebate" hasn't gone into effect, I wouldn't think anyone is returning a 921 or 942....right?


I'm returning my 5xx series SD DVR...The 622 will be my first HD DVR if I ever get it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats Codeman.. I am sure it will enjoy the jump up from SD to HD and Single to dual tuner.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'm not sure you can rely on info from local dealers. I know of several retailers in our area who will install what you purchase from them but are not used by DISH as installers for direct orders to DISH. I doubt these retailers will see a 622 until all direct order demand is satisfied.

When Dish corporate called to reschedule my installation she specifically said the delay was getting the 622s to the installers. That agreed with what I was told when I ordered. The CSR said the installer would bring the 622.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

BillJ said:


> I'm not sure you can rely on info from local dealers. I know of several retailers in our area who will install what you purchase from them but are not used by DISH as installers for direct orders to DISH. I doubt these retailers will see a 622 until all direct order demand is satisfied.
> 
> When Dish corporate called to reschedule my installation she specifically said the delay was getting the 622s to the installers. That agreed with what I was told when I ordered. The CSR said the installer would bring the 622.


My local dealer says he will have several 622's this week.


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

billyfury said:


> See if you can find a local phone number for the dish net service office. I was able to find that number in my area.
> billyfury


Billy: How were you able to find them? I live in a small town, can't find any kind of listing at all to see if they are aware of my install. My CSR could not tell me who the installer was when I placed my original order....

Maybe soon, now?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I spoke to an "Order Specialist" last night. She did some digging, and apparently the 622's are being shipped to existing customers, but for new accounts, the installer bring it. (I'm actually not a new install, but I'm considered a new account since I switched my SBC/Dish account over to Dish). So, I hope the installer doesn't show up expectingme to have the 622. I don't even really need an install, I just need the reciever to plug in in place of my 921.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Cardini said:


> My local dealer says he will have several 622's this week.


My local dealer just e-mailed me and indicated he has both a 622 and 211 ready to intall at my house tomorrow at 8:30am.:hurah:


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Cardini said:


> My local dealer just e-mailed me and indicated he has both a 622 and 211 ready to intall at my house tomorrow at 8:30am.


Congrats! Be sure to post impressions when it happens...


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

zer0cool said:


> I spoke to an "Order Specialist" last night. She did some digging, and apparently the 622's are being shipped to existing customers, but for new accounts, the installer bring it.
> 
> Soooo....installers are getting (have) 622's for new installs, but existing customers are not getting shipments? At least, no one has posted that they have received theirs as yet.....?:nono2:


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

My installer isn't a reseller and both the installer and Dish informed me that my equiptment was shipped on 2/10/06. I was rescheduled form 2/15 to 2/23, but the installer said to call them immediately after I received the equiptment and they would come out the next day to install it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BillJ said:


> I'm not sure you can rely on info from local dealers. I know of several retailers in our area who will install what you purchase from them but are not used by DISH as installers for direct orders to DISH.


Dish does not hand pick the installer for an order. They post workorders on a web based "bulletin board" and they are literally up for grabs to the first comer. Obviously, the installer has to be in good standing with Dish, but there isn't any real preference.

My favorite retailer has actually received more direct orders for the ViP622 than they've grabbed from Dish.


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

harsh said:


> Dish does not hand pick the installer for an order. They post workorders on a web based "bulletin board" and they are literally up for grabs to the first comer. Obviously, the installer has to be in good standing with Dish, but there isn't any real preference.
> 
> My favorite retailer has actually received more direct orders for the ViP622 than they've grabbed from Dish.


That would explain why my installer is coming from 45 miles away. I was actually going to ask that. There are 2 installers within 12 miles but the one 45 miles away called and said they would be out Friday for my new install if they got the 622's.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

politico31 said:


> Billy: How were you able to find them?


I saved the phone number I got from the installer the last time he was here. They had trouble getting me set up and said to call them if I had a problem. "they" are a sister company called Dish Netork Service Corp. Not sure it they exist every where. I am in Mpls suburb. I googled Dish Network Service Corp and found a couple locations. (santa ana calif come up with a phone number)

good luck.

billyfury ordered 622 at 5:30am Feb 1, Set install date 2/21, credit card charged $299.99 on Feb 3rd. Today (2/13) was working day 7. No unit yet!


----------



## litefoot sr (Nov 24, 2005)

litefoot sr said:


> Good news. I just checked on my installation date. So far it's still a go for 2/25. And they said my 622 is in transit, due to my home on Monday the 13th. I'm crossing my fingers. X


Delivery right on schedule. What's this? nothing in the box? Of course not. Should I have expected any different. I guess not. I guess they automatically send out the box, even though I told them, "I own this receiver and I am keeping it". Now I'm afraid to call again to check on the installation date. Why bother, just surprize me.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, my 622 is officially late.

Does anyone know if Echostar looks at this forum. Do they know, do they care?


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

Well after three calls and several different CSR's I finally got a tracking number that seems to be authentic. I check it and it is legit but it does not have a date that it is supposed to be shipped by. I ordered mine originally on Feb 1st at 6:30 am CST and was disappointed to not find it when I returned from a business trip. I called the other day and the phone line was cutting in and out, the CSR said that had happened a couple times that day. Anyway, he played the "let me put you on hold" game for about an hour and then said he was having a hard time finding my purchase. I had to leave and the connection was so bad I could hardly hear him. I called again a couple days later and was transfered a couple times and finally got a shipping number. She told me that UPS was holding the package and she would reroute the package to my address. It all sounds like there is a major problem but we will soon find out. My installation date is still Feb 21st and I paid the whole thing for the unit $799. It better get here in time because I leave for vacation on the 22nd and I am going to be pissed off if I have to wait another two weeks to get it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

John Ashman said:


> Well, my 622 is officially late.
> 
> Does anyone know if Echostar looks at this forum. Do they know, do they care?


Echostar does look at this forum on a daily basis. However, I would not expect them to pick up on the fact your 622 is officially late to your house.  This is a big rollout complete with the usually hickups. Might want to give dish a call to see where it is in the process, but I would not start to panic yet.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

litefoot sr said:


> Delivery right on schedule. What's this? nothing in the box? Of course not. Should I have expected any different. I guess not. I guess they automatically send out the box, even though I told them, "I own this receiver and I am keeping it". Now I'm afraid to call again to check on the installation date. Why bother, just surprize me.


I'm scheduled for a 2/25 install and came home today to find a pristine Dish Network box on my front porch. My heart skipped a beat. Alas, the box was empty, I assume for returning my 811. What's THAT all about? Hopefully, it signals that my 622 is right around the corner.

(Still wondering whether it will be shipped directly to me or brought my installer...)


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

Okay, same question...still no one has received their shipment?


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Cardini said:


> My local dealer just e-mailed me and indicated he has both a 622 and 211 ready to intall at my house tomorrow at 8:30am.:hurah:


Cardini, how did the install go?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Will try to hook up tonight or tomorrow. Box contains seperator, composit, s-vid, two coax. No component or DVI/HMDI adaptors. Wettin my pants and at my age I should not need diapers for at least another 3 or 4 years.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you buy or lease it ?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

did it come by UPS or fedex


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Truck from JVC's warehouse. Leased it (owned the 811). better business model for Dish $400 better for me.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

billyfury said:


> ordered 622 at 5:30am Feb 1, Set install date 2/21, credit card charged $299.99 on Feb 3rd. Today (2/13) was working day 7. No unit yet!


Business day 8 (2/14)has come and gone. No unit yet. 2 more days and the 7 to 10 will have expired and then I suppose it will be to late to get me a unit for the 2/21 install date!

billyfury


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Truck from JVC warehouse? huh? 

BTW, the 10th business day came and went today for me. No 622 yet. Am I to be expecting a JVC warehouse truck???


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

scooby2 said:


> Cardini, how did the install go?


Install went great. Both the 622 and the 211 came up withou a hitch.

Installer will need to come back in a couple of days with a new switch though as the one they had on the truck wasn't adequate enough for all three satellites.

Things to note so far:
No HDMI cables with the 622.
The 211 had a DVI to HDMI converter. I already had one with my Plasma screen and the installer brought an HDMI for me so both sets are set up for HDMI.

The 622 is very fast. Fast changing channels and bringing up menus. Even switching to Dish home is reasonably fast.
The HD SD zooms do work.

I haven't tried recording yet.
So far the Guide seems be only about 72 hours. I sure hope that changes.

The down convert of HD to SD through TV2 out is pretty damn good. ( I have an SD TV in the bedroom.)

I haven't hooked up the OTA yet so nothing to report on that.

So far I am very pleased. Hope you all have similiar experiences.
I'll write more as I have a chance to explore stuff. But I expect I'll mostly have questions.

BTW, HD is FANTASTIC. This is my first time seeing it other than in stores. I'm mesmerized. I have 2 HD TV's One is 23 inch LCD that only does 720p, but It looks great. The other is a 42 inch Plasma that I'm running at 1080i and its incredible.

If you post your specific questions. I'll try and give some answers.


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cardini - One question. Why did it take you so long to hook up with HD? I bought mine and went OTA immediately. As you now know, there's nothing like it. Enjoy and best of luck with your 622. When you stop creamin' your jeans over HD and the 622, let us all know what you really think!


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Cardini said:


> Install went great. Both the 622 and the 211 came up withou a hitch.
> 
> Installer will need to come back in a couple of days with a new switch though as the one they had on the truck wasn't adequate enough for all three satellites.
> 
> ...


when did you order your 622? did you get it from a retailer or dish?


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

I just got the dreaded call and my install date was pushed back to March 7th...


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Called my installer today and he received the 622 and 625. All set for a Friday noon-5 new installation. Dish did call and postpone to the 27th but the installer said he has everything for Friday.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

Cardini,

Did you also get the Dish1000 installed? How big is it (smaller/larger than the Dish500)? Are both dishes necessary or does the Dish1000 receive all of the programming? (By the way, enjoy!)

Logicman


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I know have a confirmed ship date of 12/16 via 2nd day Air with UPS. As I stated in an earlier post, I called and talked to several people about my unit and finally got someone to confirm a shipping code. My unit is a full purchase so the code should not be for a return package for an older unit. I should have my 622 on Thursday. Fingers crossed. My install date is the 21st.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

logicman said:


> Cardini,
> 
> Did you also get the Dish1000 installed? How big is it (smaller/larger than the Dish500)? Are both dishes necessary or does the Dish1000 receive all of the programming? (By the way, enjoy!)
> 
> Logicman


No they told me they didn't have any yet, but would come back and install it when they get one. I need to call the dealer back and see if he can give me a date. So for now I have a 500 and some smaller dish as well. Where I live, during this time of year, they install the dishes temporarily due to the frozen ground and then come back during the sprink thaw and pole mount them. They're telling me that they'll put a single dish in at that time.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

sunfire01 said:


> when did you order your 622? did you get it from a retailer or dish?


I went to a local retailer here in my town. He originally thought he would have the 622 by 2/7 but it arrived in his shop on the 13th. I beleive he ordered the units on the 2nd, since I was at his shop on the 1st, close to closing time.

Oh, one more thing, I figured out the 'short' programming guide problem. I'm not currently seeing 110 so its a 2 day EPG. They'll be installing the required switch later this week, so then it will be 9 days.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rkklinke said:


> I know have a confirmed ship date of 12/16


Wow ... they must be delayed. 

I hope that's 2/16.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Wow ... they must be delayed.
> 
> I hope that's 2/16.


I was hoping that too... but then since today is 2/14, I don't think 2/16 could be a confirmed ship date until it actually happens!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hooked the unit up this morning. Spoke to a young fella (Mike) at Dish whowas very thorough and helpful. Haven't had anytime to check features other than setup and activation confirmation. So far Pros: very fast access to most functions. especially noticeable and improved is the OTA scan and set up screen. Mentioned earlier about how easy Dish 1000 worked. Cons: no svid out for TV2 if using single TV this would help. Receiver is only accessable with IR remote, I will miss the UHF remote, but having had a 7100 (wife still has 7200) am aware of the HUGE advantage of a DVR. Would have hooked up the unit lasr night, but Monday and Tuesday were my only opportunities to watch my favorite program in HD for the first time (Wasn't that an ugly dog who won)? Will report more tomorrow. We get Dish from JVC (the reason for the truck from JVC warehouse).


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

logicman said:


> Cardini,
> 
> Did you also get the Dish1000 installed? How big is it (smaller/larger than the Dish500)? Are both dishes necessary or does the Dish1000 receive all of the programming? (By the way, enjoy!)
> 
> Logicman


It is 18X22 the dish 500 is about 20X20. The dish 1000 looks smaller than the Dish 500. Dish 1000 receives all satellite programming and hopefully, in the not too distant future (for some folks on 2 dish or superdish), locals from satellite, as well


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

One thing I didn't mention is the call signs appeared for all the OTA channels, which didn't happen with the 811. We're in a superdish area and our home isn't getting locals from sat. Haven't check guide info on locals yet Previously, on the 811, KC locals (available on dish 500 in KC market) program guide worked, Topeka locals (superdish) didn't.


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

My 622 arrived this morning at 9:30 via UPS. The sticker on the box said 2-day air. 

My install date is 2/21, but may try to set it up myself. 

Can I connect it and verify that I can see all 3 sats ( 110, 119, 61.5) without any activation???

If I can see all of the sats and have good signal strength should I wait for installer to activate the unit?

I have a sw64 that is severals years old (I installed it with my 6000). I was hoping the installer would put in something newer.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

dragon762 said:


> My 622 arrived this morning at 9:30 via UPS. The sticker on the box said 2-day air.
> 
> My install date is 2/21, but may try to set it up myself.
> 
> ...


I think you'll need access to 110, 119,129 (or 61.5) and have Dish Pro Plus LNBs and switches. You might wait for the installer.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> ....Receiver is only accessable with IR remote, I will miss the UHF remote, ....


I think the 622 comes with two remotes. #2 is a UHF if I am not mistaken and can you not use that one to control TV1 and thus TV2 if you have PiP setup on one TV?

I access my current single tuner SD DVR with a UHF remote and I love this function. Hope I am able to use this with the 622 otherwise I would have to start moving some furniture around.

On another note, my scheduled install date is 2/21 and I just got off the phone with Dish. They said the installer will be bringing over the receiver. How are folks able to get it before the install date? Can I do the same? Is there anyone I can talk to? Would love the opportunity to set up the basic A/V wiring before 2/21. All that the installer will have to do would be to run another SAT cable from the LNB to the receiver. FYI, I am doing the lease.

Thanks!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It isn't clear if there are two cables from the SW64 to where the 622 will be or what other receivers you have. If you have two cables now and don't need more than two other cables from the SW64, the installer wouldn't HAVE to upgrade anything for you to see all the MPEG4 channels. Currently, they are on 61.5 and 129. I don't remember seeing any HD locals being listed for tar heels but when/if they come, it MIGHT be only on 129. Some HD programming eventually will be only on 129 and not mirrored on 61.5. The installer could just point your 61.5 to 129 (not if you'd lose Sky Angel or WCBS-HD if you have them) and you'd get everything you need. If you only have a single coax from the dish to where the 622 will be, he will have to decide on installing a 2nd coax or switching you to a DP Plus switch.

The installer might be willing to upgrade you to a DP Plus switch, but technically he may not NEED to if you can get all that you subscribe to with the current SW64 and legacy LNBs.


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

I decided to give it a try!

I have two cables ... sats 110, 119, 61.5 from sw64

It sees all 3 sats and recognizes the switch. 

It is currently downloading the software.

It just finished ... took about 10 minutes. It says my receiver is now functioning properly.

........ Now the question .... 

Do I call and activate which means I cancel service call .... or wait for tech?

Since everthing works, is the tech likely to change switch or other components?

Thanks !!!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It isn't clear if you just added the 622 and already had an HD DVR (if not, I can understand being hot to trot on activation) or if some receiver is due to be returned to DISH. If you can show you need more than 4 tuners or both 61.5 and 129, the installer would have to swap (humm, do you lease now or do you own your equipment?) your legacy SW64 and LNBs for a DP Plus 44.

A single Dish 1000 might be more pleasing if you don't like having the separate 61.5 dish. DishPro Plus switches will complete a Switch Check a lot faster than your SW64. I can't give a compelling reason to wait, but I wouldn't activate for a few hours to give others a chance to say why you shouldn't.


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a 6000 and a 2700. I installed the receivers and dishes myself years ago.

No compelling reason, other than it is a DVR.

I plan to deactivate the receivers and sell them.

I will run a coax to the 2nd tv and use the tv2 function to distribute the signal to the 2nd tv.

I will finish the setup and hook up the phone line and external antenna and see how thats works, while I wait to see if there is a reason not to activate the 622.


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

I called dish technical support ... they said to wait for the installer. I need the 129 sat for HD programming for the 622. She said the installer would have to instal a dish 1000.

I thought all the channels were also on 61.5?????

Is this true?


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

My 622 showed up this morning. UPS 2-day air. Got the install rescheduled for tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

No, the installer would not HAVE to install a Dish 1000, nor is there anything on 129 right now that YOU couldn't also get from 61.5. If you look at the colored northeast states in http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pictures/Dish1000Exclusions.jpg, you will see where people subscribing to the DishHD package would HAVE to use a separate dish for 61.5 because they can't see 129 and can't use a Dish 1000. The current HD offerings HAVE to be available on both 61.5 and 129 - there's a fair number of people up there (and Florida too). The installer COULD put up a Dish 1000. He could also repoint your 61.5 to 129. He could also know there is no reason to move from 61.5. There ARE other people that would need 129 instead of 61.5. The HD locals for Denver, St. Paul, and Philly will be on 129 and not 61.5. If the HD Locals for Raleigh (your DMA?) end up on 129, you would have to swing your 61.5 dish to get them. If the CSR assumed your HD locals would be going to 129 eventually, that would be a reason to say you "had" to get a Dish 1000.

Your install is less than a week away. You might try calling DISH to get a phone number for whoever is going to be doing the install. They get a fixed fee and might be willing to squeeze you in sooner if told your present setup. That coax from the 622 to the "other TV" would be the installer's responsibility. Since you seem willing to do it, they might be more open to a quick appearance to check things out and get their fixed $ for the "install" and have your scheduled slot for another install. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm getting a little miffed at DishTV's customer service. I called again to day to get a tracking number. I was told by another CSR that it was shipped on 2/10, today I was told 2/13 and 2/14 by 2 different CSR's. DirecTV's customer service has been nothing but a pleasure to work with. Is this normal for Dish?


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, after all my concerns (and incorrect info from E*) my 622 arrived last night! (UPS). Unfortunately, I still need a 1000 and (I think) an upgrade from my sw64. I'm scheduled for 2/21, but I still can't find out who my installer is, nor have they contacted me! I've read the manual cover to cover twice now, anybody have any suggestions to kill time (other than watching the Olympics on SD!)? Are the Denver channels "hot" yet?

Damn, I'm 61 years old & acting like a 6 year old on Christmas eve!


----------



## Skullyboy (Feb 6, 2006)

politico31 said:


> Well, after all my concerns (and incorrect info from E*) my 622 arrived last night! (UPS). Unfortunately, I still need a 1000 and (I think) an upgrade from my sw64. I'm scheduled for 2/21, but I still can't find out who my installer is, nor have they contacted me! I've read the manual cover to cover twice now, anybody have any suggestions to kill time (other than watching the Olympics on SD!)? Are the Denver channels "hot" yet?
> 
> Damn, I'm 61 years old & acting like a 6 year old on Christmas eve!


You can call Dish and see if they could move your install date up.


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

I have mine sitting at home in a box. Got there earlier today, but I'm stuck at work babysitting a Server 2003 re-install :-( Hopefully I'll be leaving in the next 30 minutes *crosses fingers*. I'm glad that when the installer did my setup the first time, he gave me the 1000 and DPP - he said I "wouldnt have to upgrade later" but at the time I didnt know what he was talking about... now I do


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

dragon762 said:


> I called dish technical support ... they said to wait for the installer. I need the 129 sat for HD programming for the 622. She said the installer would have to install a dish 1000.
> 
> I thought all the channels were also on 61.5?????
> 
> Is this true?


I called as soon as I got mine set up and they were able to do a "Manual Override" and activate my current system, which showed up as an inactive receiver on my account, then he was able to trade accessibility with the 522 I was canceling. I still have my Feb 21st install date, they wanted to change it to March 21st. I told them that was unacceptable and complained a little more and that is when he did the Override. Hope this helps.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

billyfury said:


> Business day 8 (2/14)has come and gone. No unit yet. 2 more days and the 7 to 10 will have expired and then I suppose it will be to late to get me a unit for the 2/21 install date!
> 
> billyfury


Unit arrived 8'15 and was installed today. 8'16. Two issues came up on installation. First the work order had no Dish 1000 on it. I signed up for the silver pkg. so they had to have another truck bring out a dish 1000 for installation. Also the seperator unit was that came in the box was bad but they had another on the truck. I had to go out and buy an HDMI cable but so far the unit works just fine, although I am just starting to play with it!

billyfury


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

billyfury said:


> ... but so far the unit works just fine, although I am just starting to play with it!
> 
> billyfury


:lol:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My first 622 arrived today. I'm leaving it alone for the professional installation on 2-20. I'm waiting just to be sure that I get my monies worth, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

ronjohn said:


> Well, they said they would charge the $1, but they charged the $299 instead.


There is no $1 charge. There is a $1 hold on your card for 1-3 business days to confirm you are the card owner.


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

My 622 got here this morning,, 

Now just have to wait for my install on 2/28,,


----------



## Sam 8 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks to all the folks on this forum who have shared with us their experiences with the earlier HD boxes and dishnet in general. Your knowledge has really help this non-techno-type find his way through TVACB (TV After C-Band)
I found this website last year while trying to figure out when it would be time to buy the last piece of the home theater puzzle. I've been a lurker until the release of this unit. I hope the wait will be prove to have been worth it.
My 622 just showed up on the brown truck. 
Install isn't until next Saturday, and I still haven't heard from the technician, nor do I know who it is.
I do not think I will even break the seal on the box until he arrives. I'll just put up with one more week of the old 301, which hasn't failed in the last 7 years, so it should be okay.
We are probably going to go with the gold package with locals and a single movie pack, so I guess I should call and find out if they are going to need to add a second dish. I only want to have to do this once, if possible.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Canondave said:


> My 622 got here this morning,,
> 
> Now just have to wait for my install on 2/28,,


:welcome_s CanonDave


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

:welcome_s sam


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sam 8 said:


> ...I guess I should call and find out if they are going to need to add a second dish.


They will replace the dish that you have with a Dish1000. They may not even have to put up a new mast unless your 129 view is currently blocked.


----------

